#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [綜合] Impact AGAIN!!

## 和魯夫

原圖


成圖是用原圖那張加陰影和背景做成的

因為上彩色比較麻煩所以直接用黑白了XD"

彩圖追加


話說彩圖就變得有點簡單了

----------


## 幻兒

＝口＝＂超酷的，
地板裂掉！！
廢墟！！

而且背景左上角那個太陽我覺得整個配的超好，
整個變超有ＦＵ的

----------


## 雷夫

Cool!
廢墟的感覺好讚
還有那透視我半被子學不會吧|||
整個都很有動態感~~
那陽光www(指

----------


## 寸太

哇~~戰場後的圖耶
好帥喔
給你拍拍手
I love you!(大喊)

----------


## 藍颯斯

整個GJ阿!!

非常有戰場中的感覺~

遠近的感覺也很真

衣服也飄起來咯XD

只能說一個字

帥!

不知道我幾時才可以學到師父的真傳

(被拖走

----------


## 影佐．限

這個好棒啊啊啊  :jcdragon-shock:   :jcdragon-shock:   :jcdragon-shock:  

視角好棒光線也好棒*整個加分到爆表啊!!!!*
黑白圖有黑白圖的優點啊!!!(拇指

有沒有大圖啊我想當桌布(遭輾

----------


## 劍痞

「照標題看來，是從高樓跳下來造成的地面壓毀嗎？」

「這樣物體的質量需要多大呢，
「還是說將重量集中於一點才能造成這樣的效果……」

「蠻喜歡這類不尋常現象的作品，
「不把周遭物件給毀掉的戰鬥就不精采了？」（喂）

----------


## 和魯夫

彩圖追加

因為是亂上色所以圖層只有36個


話說我的圖是要縮小才好看

如果要大圖(還沒做出)可以告訴我或看最後版本可以去我日誌看啊~(在簽名)

----------


## 寸太

哇~~上色後更上帥氣了
我好愛喔
我可以帶回家當我的保鑣嗎？(毆)

----------


## 藍颯斯

唔哦哦哦哦!

帥氣度Lv UP!!

"只"用36個阿....

小獸我畫一張CG往往不會超過10個...- -

所以都特別的..爛 (死

圖層這麼多沒打標題不會混亂嗎XD?

----------


## 嵐隱

~!
有讓我想到六翼大的動畫~⊙ ω ⊙

魯換新畫法~!?
感覺好有FU!

----------

